# How to finish glass edges?



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

I got some glass cut today for my aquarium to sliding front vivarium mod but the hardware store doesn't finish the edges so I'll have to do it. Can someone let me in on how to do it? 

I've read that I can staple some sandpaper to a block of wood and use that. Is there some sort of special paper I need or can I just use any old sandpaper from a multi-pack in varying grades?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I've found a a very fine paper nail file works great.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

You mean just a plain "emery board"? How long do you have to work at it to get the edges safe? 

I've never messed with cut glass before so it's all new to me.


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

I use Wet Sand 400-grit (very fine grain). As the name says, you have to wet the paper before using it.

Amazon.com: Norton 1224 WetSand 9-by-11-Inch Sandpaper, 400-Grit, 25-Sheet: Home Improvement


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I get emery cloth from the hardware store, comes in sheets like sandpaper. only takes a few minutes to clean the edges enough to be safe.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

just do the sandpaper stapled to a wood block its cheap and easy. I used a wet belt sander or just a sander with a fine grain works too.


----------



## diver123 (Aug 26, 2009)

a ceramic stone like you would get at the big orange store in the tile section or a diamond stone used to sharpen knives. I used the diamond stones and they were cheap ones. $15 and works fast and easy. Use a ultra fine one.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the input folks, I used the 400 grit paper over wood it worked great, it was very easy. My dad who "knows everything" said it was hard to finish the glass edges safely. It was easiest thing I did all day! lol


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I just take another peice of glass and run the edges across eachother at an angle. It puts micro chips in the edge so it won't cut you.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

how do you "sand" the corners? swords, did you wet the paper?


----------

